# BEst Catfish bait



## Timmypage16 (Jul 12, 2005)

What are the best catfish baits and does the catfish powerbait stuff really work?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Chicken Breasts Soaked in Ainse Oil. From what Flathunter tells me it works great on Flatheads!


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

Shad and blue gill and big goldfish have worked pretty good for me


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon is nutz, fresh cut shad is the best in my book.


----------



## CW03 (Apr 9, 2004)

Mellon is definitely feeling the luv..........


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

We all should have a big ole lovefest aorund a camp fire...... Oh wait on second thought scratch that idea , lets just go Catfishing!


----------



## CW03 (Apr 9, 2004)

history is any indicator of the future, you can get Catfish Keith to sing the blues :S


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

We both must be pretty tired! I'm calling it a night & going to bed!


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I fish with Very Large Bluegill, Creek Chubs, Bullhead's, Shad, Goldfish & Cut Bait. The Bigger the Bait the Better for me. I use all my Bait live, Except for the Cut bait of Course.  
Cat Mazter


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

> What are the best catfish baits and does the catfish powerbait stuff really work?


Filet mignon or small puppies (particularly the yappy kind) on a circle hook of course 

Steve


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

yep i have shad in a package in brine.. or home made dough balls chicken liver
blue gills cut in half, would someone take mellons beer away or his mnt dew


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Best catfish baits are chicken liver & nightcrawlers..i thought everyone knew that?

LOL,
Scott


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Catalpa worms are the hands down best catfish bait in the world....Then 2nd is Chubs/Shiners/Shad....


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

or go to ebay.com people are selling catfish bait you can make at home 
and from what i read people bought some and swore by it.. the stinkiest stuff
one guy said


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

for catching bigger flat heads u can get small carp, (like less thne 6 inches) in some bait stores or catch them with net. Also hotdogs soaked over night in blood work pretty good for small chanel catfish.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

For channels nothing is better than sonny's dip bait or stink bait, what ever you want to call it. I have taken it out with a buddy and we would use baits like worms,cut baits, and livers on on pole and sonny's on the other, and the sonny's always caught more than the other baits by far, but the ones on the cutbait,livers where always bigger. And for Flats my favorite baits are bluegill,bullheads,and chubs.
In fact you should of seen it last week. I was at a fishing tournment held by a local fishing club in a pond about 2 acres. There was people lined up all around the bank and about 6 people throwing worms, shirmp, and livers right next to my poles and they only got like 3 cats the entire day/night and I was pulling them up left and right with sonny's. The look and half of those peoples faces were priceless.


----------

